Ask HN: What are the best long-form essays or articles you've ever read? - gsjbjt
======
thrwaway69
Death Note Anonymity by gwern:

[https://www.gwern.net/Death-Note-Anonymity](https://www.gwern.net/Death-Note-
Anonymity)

Tenure by matt:

[http://matt.might.net/articles/tenure/](http://matt.might.net/articles/tenure/)

Mitchell's suicide notes:

[https://web.archive.org/web/2015/geenstijl.nl/archives/image...](https://web.archive.org/web/2015/geenstijl.nl/archives/images/suicide_note.pdf)

~~~
bakakid
I came here to say the Death Note Anonymity one as well. It was my intro to
gwern

------
smiljo
You and Your Research by Richard Hamming:
[https://www.cs.virginia.edu/~robins/YouAndYourResearch.html](https://www.cs.virginia.edu/~robins/YouAndYourResearch.html)

It's rare to have a researcher of that caliber give nitty gritty advice on
having the greatest impact in your research.

~~~
copperx
It's great advice, but can be depressing. The question of "why bother doing
anything if you're not advancing your field?" feels like a bucket of ice water
on the head.

The world still needs a few workers doing non bleeding edge stuff, and they
deserve to be content with life, too. People doing CRUD work aren't
necessarily a waste of life.

------
soulchild37
[https://www.kalzumeus.com/2011/10/28/dont-call-yourself-a-
pr...](https://www.kalzumeus.com/2011/10/28/dont-call-yourself-a-programmer/)

Best in terms of ROI (I've gotten raise / more consulting project) and changed
my thinking on my career.

------
CaninoDev
High Tech Cowboys of the Seas: The Race to Save the Cougar Ace
[https://www.wired.com/2008/02/ff-
seacowboys/](https://www.wired.com/2008/02/ff-seacowboys/)

